# pre and post workout meal



## zeshnil (Jun 20, 2014)

Hey
 Let me know one thing what do you like the most to take before and after workout..?? i mean what is your pre and post workout diet plan ..??
 share with us


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 20, 2014)

Real food


----------



## formula1069 (Jun 20, 2014)

100 mgs Suspension Pre
5ius Riptropin Post 

Oh you prob meant food
I train first thing in the morning at 5 am so just a shake when i wake up and post i have 6 eggs and pile of home fries


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 20, 2014)

I train first thing too.

As soon as I wake it's Oats with protein and egg whites mixed in. Lately I've been putting Natty PB in too after watch John Meadows video.

Post workout depends on whether I go to work or go home. Since you said what do we like, I will say I enjoy french toast in which the batter is just egg whites. Topped with real maple syrup.


----------



## Alinshop (Jun 21, 2014)

Lately pre food is 9-10 eggs with cheese and 4 packs of low sugar oatmeal. Post is lean burger with rice and veggies.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jun 21, 2014)

Alinshop said:


> Lately pre food is 9-10 eggs with cheese and 4 packs of low sugar oatmeal. Post is lean burger with rice and veggies.



Dats gangsta


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jun 21, 2014)

Pre is a double meat Quiznos turkey bacon..129 g protein.lol. post quinoa and 8oz chicken


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 21, 2014)

Alinshop said:


> Lately pre food is 9-10 eggs with cheese and* 4 packs of low sugar oatmeal*. Post is lean burger with rice and veggies.



Now I don't feel so bad when I eat two of them.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jun 21, 2014)

If I'm not using Slin that day-

8 am- 4 eggs 4 whites, 1/2 oatmeal 8-10 juice

8:30 am 40g whey

9am lift


----------



## Alinshop (Jun 21, 2014)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> Dats gangsta



You know it!



xchewbaccax777 said:


> Pre is a double meat Quiznos turkey bacon..129 g protein.lol. post quinoa and 8oz chicken




I used to love Quiznos subs until they all shut down in my town They taste so much better than Subway.



Sandpig said:


> Now I don't feel so bad when I eat two of them.



Well, they are "low sugar!" I forgot to list the scoop of natty pb that I add in, just like you. It tastes so delicious!


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 21, 2014)

Alin, what flavor do you use?

I love the Maple and Brown sugar even when mixing with PB.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jun 22, 2014)

Post workout, I either drink a quart of chocolate milk or eat a Taco Bell or chic fila. 
Preworkout out is usually a protein shake with maybe a banana or two.


----------



## Alinshop (Jun 22, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> Alin, what flavor do you use?
> 
> I love the Maple and Brown sugar even when mixing with PB.



The Maple and Brown Sugar is my favorite too.  I also like Weight Watchers Banana Nut Bread once in awhile, plus it has more protein per serving than the lower sugar version.


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 22, 2014)

I like this one too.

It's got 7 grams of fiber and 8 grams of protein.

It's a Kroger product so you can only get it in their stores. Oh and it's cheaper than Quaker too.


----------

